# My B13



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

http://ghetto.halo.nu/~wabbz/XtremE.php
what ya think?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Ohhh, it's sooo wet...


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Got rice Just playin, car looks good, might look better with a IC in that front bumper area!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I approve! Those SE wheels look surprisingly nice on your car!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

spray those bitch ass rims Black already...lol just kiddin they look good man..im trying to find a set- of them..i was them in my friend lowered b13 and i was surprised..cause i think they look bad on a b14  so im looking for some..cause i have a droped b13 hhehehe now what


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Welcome to my Photo Shop*








going off roading ehh 








no thats more like it...see doesnt it look good dropped on those rims









weak ass atempt to the painted rims lol


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

Enjoy!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

NiN_00 said:


> *Enjoy!  *


looks bad ass i am droolin all over my own car hehehehehe
is there any chance you can chop in some VOLK TE37??
or maybe my wheels in bronze?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah just need a picture of them and they have to be close to the same angle...other then that...no problem


----------

